
Show HN: Managed Gitlab Runners – Speed Up Your CI/CD Pipeline - sebubu
https://gitlabrunner.com
======
sebubu
Maker here. As my team and I moved to GitLab three years ago, the same
question came up again and again: How do we speed up our CI/CD pipelines?

After setting up countless custom GitLab Runners for years, I am happy to
share gitlabrunner.com which should make setting up a runner a piece of cake.

Looking forward to your feedback!

